# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] 3 καινούργια WiFi ματάκια πόρτας.

## pas2007

Πωλούνται 3 καινούργια και στο κουτί τους WiFi ματάκια πόρτας πάχους 35 έως 45 χιλιοστών.
Είχαν αγοραστεί πριν 2 μήνες για την πολυκατοικία που εμένα αλλά λόγω μετακόμισης σε μονοκατοικία περίσσεψαν. Έχει περισσέψει και μια κάρτα μνήμης 16GB η οποία θα δωθεί ως δώρο με ένα από τα ματάκια.

1080p ποιότητα video.

πρόσβαση από κινητό τηλέφωνο.

5 ίντσες οθόνη.

ανιχνευτής κίνησης

νυχτερινή όραση.

120 μοίρες κάλυψη φακού.

ενσωματομένα ηχείο και μικρόφωνο.

καταγραφή σε κάρτα μνήμης ή σε cloud.

260€ και τα 3

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mht4rvzxg..._UI4B8u1a?dl=0

----------

